# KANDY GOLD OVER A BROWN HIGH METALLIC BASE?????



## FlipFlopBox (Jun 4, 2003)

ok before i start ordering up shit that aint gonna work heres the delimma

the kandy rootbeer from hok is done with.... they are supposedly discontinuing the whole uk candy line and i believe they started with the rootbeer because all over the country from east to west no one has it and hok has been on back order for MONTHS i was told that the whole uk kandy line is being dis continued and they will only offer the koncentrates supposedly...



so i have this brown ive been likeing but i NEED more to it

so im thinking if i add 2 coats of kandy gold over it will it give me a nice look to the brown base????? or even orange candy??? im not sure what i wanna do i just need it too look hot... its going on my caprice and its going all out custom i cant just have a fucking base/clear paint job on it


heres the base coat im using its xpresso pearl that comes on a limited edition scion

heres a video of the base coat 

any opinions would be great id like to get the color figured out asap so i know what im doing with it and can order what i need to do it!!!

thanks guys!

http://youtu.be/2ojJ-EisX54


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

how can they discontinue their flagship stuff? hok IS uk kandys period... if uk's are done so is kosmoski...


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

Last I checked, they still had it in northern California but not sure about now. Might have order it on eBay or some shit or call some homies out of state


----------



## FlipFlopBox (Jun 4, 2003)

i was wondering the same thing why would the get rid of something that EVERYONE uses and has no problems with??? supposedly they are goin to there shimrin2 line and the kandy koncentrates only


thats what ive heard from a supplier out here


ive tryed ording the rootbeer from multiple places... cali... online... a few places out here and no one has none.... the one shop is the place that told me they sent theres back cuz its being discontinued... and he called and coulnt even order any back



so now im wondering about my new idea


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

i just found some on ebay like 60 a quart. UK-07 Root Beer


----------



## bonediggetie (Jan 31, 2010)

You patterning it all out bro????


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

http://www.coastairbrush.com/products.asp?cat=74

it doesn't show that its been discontinued but you might wanna check or call


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

damn i just talked to coast airbrush and they said they have some on order coming soon. there was a shortage of raw materials was delaying the production.


----------



## FlipFlopBox (Jun 4, 2003)

i ordered a quart from coast airbrush like 2 months ago and they called the next day saying its on back order.... so i waited 2 months and called house of kolor 2 days ago for them to tell me that its still on back order and no time frame when it will be available.

then i talked to a hok supplier in my area and hes the one who told me they had some but had to send it back because hok is discontinuing the whole uk line... he even called them and they said its on back order.... if they are having people send stuff back then hows it on backorder???? im thinking they on sum bullshit

but i used the planet color rootbeer over the brown metallic base im going to use and it looks like its gonna be what i want

i mite have maurice do some pinstriping and leafing on it if hes around when i paint it still but he mite not be in the area.... we will see

heres a video of 3 coats of the planet colors rootbeer over the brown base im using

im gonna reshoot the whole fender and do tape it off so its got 3/4/5 coats across the fender to see how i want it to come out ive got 3 on the fender and it looks to light for me and not deep enough so we will see 

this panel didnt have clear on it the fuckin fender fell when i moved it so i just sprayed some wax/grease remover on it for the video haha im gonna respray it in the next few days when i get some free time
http://youtu.be/xoKyAGzPHe4


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

FlipFlopBox said:


> i ordered a quart from coast airbrush like 2 months ago and they called the next day saying its on back order.... so i waited 2 months and called house of kolor 2 days ago for them to tell me that its still on back order and no time frame when it will be available.
> 
> then i talked to a hok supplier in my area and hes the one who told me they had some but had to send it back because hok is discontinuing the whole uk line... he even called them and they said its on back order.... if they are having people send stuff back then hows it on backorder???? im thinking they on sum bullshit
> 
> ...


sounds good. when am I doing the murals on it? after maurice finishes the patterns right?


----------



## FlipFlopBox (Jun 4, 2003)

lol no murals... mite think bout doing some chicago skyline on the trunk or some shit but doubtful i will end up doing anythingthat drastic i like my paint clean and simple.... some minor striping and leafing will set it off just right but if i dont get that done before he leaves then ill leave it just straight candyd out lol


----------



## dtazman (Mar 15, 2011)

Hey bro checkout this color,http://www.lowridermagazine.com/features/0903_lrmp_armando_flores_lowrider_models/photo_06.html , I was thinkin a candy tangerine base with candy rootbeer on top. for my 67but need do to some experiementing.


----------



## pancho pistolas (Jun 13, 2011)

candy gold over brown met. ive done it , beautiful root beer color , similiar to the old schwinn rootbeer , it stays brown because the brown base is dominate. maybe only your supplier cant get HOK , google tcp hok i get uk all day long, its a supplier out of San Diego , real fast service , killer prices


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)

have u tried looking at candy tangerine over a purple base


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

wow!!


----------



## FlipFlopBox (Jun 4, 2003)

i got the color i wanted... using a dark brown metallic base and gonna put some gold flakes then the planet colors rootbeer candy over it.... dark as fuck but pops in the sun.. .the flakes should give it more pop also


----------



## riviman (Aug 5, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## FlipFlopBox (Jun 4, 2003)

NOT SURE WHAT I WANNA DO... THAT PLANET COLORS KANDY IS MADE FROM KONCENTRATES AND IT JUST DOESNT HAVE THE DEPTH I WANT..... I DONT KNOW IF IM GOING TO USE IT OR NOT... GONA PLAY WITH SOME FLAKES UNDER IT AND SEE IF IT GIVES ME A BIT MORE POP TO IT


----------

